# Faux Fur



## Quad_killeR (May 12, 2007)

So my friend Julie and I are going to make ourselves a couple of fursuits.Â Â I have been looking to find good Faux fur for a reasonable price. (Under $50 a yard)Â Â So I found this site:

http://www.mendels.com/fur_solids.html

and was wondering if anyone has ordered anything from there.Â Â They seem to have the cheapest fur I can find.Â Â Any feedback is good.Â Â Thans!!

Oh and if anyone knows of better/cheaper fur that would be much appreciated!


**If this is in the wrong forum I apologize as it's late and I couldn't find anywhere else to put this.Â Â Please move it to the proper forum if possible.Â Â K thanx!**


----------



## Growly (May 12, 2007)

Mendel's fur is really horrible. It's thin and rough and tears easily. YOu can buy the exact same fur for cheaper at CRScrafts.com
But even still, I don't reccommend buying the shortpile or fun fur. Try CRS cubby, teddy bear, and fox. Those are really nice.
Also, everything I've gotten at DistinctiveFabrics.com has been great. If you get the longpileshag, make sure to ask for the fluffy version.


----------



## Quad_killeR (May 13, 2007)

Thanx Growly!! You're a big help!!


----------

